# radeonfb troubles (kernel noob)

## humanthing

Hi,

I recentyl recompiles my kernel, setting the framebuffer section to:

```

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

```

The rest is not set. The problem is that I get a very bad resolution, i.e. 640x480. I googled a lot and searched to forum, but it seems that there is no solution for my special problem. I already tried diffrent kernel params but nothing seems to work... Could it be something related to "# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set"?

My actual grub.config is:

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5 (manually)

root(hd0,2)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz video=noedid,radeonfb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-24@75 root=/dev/sda3

```

Which gives the following in dmesg:

```

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=250.00 Mhz, System=200.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon Ya

```

----------

## Jointy

Hy,

have you compiled the i2c support in your kernel ???

Device Driver --> I2C support

----------

## bender02

I think you don't need the vesa driver. I have

```
# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set
```

and also as Jointy says

```
# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y
```

And I don't have any special video parameter in grub, and radeonfb sets the 1024x768 resolution by itself.

----------

## humanthing

Ok, I recompiled the kernel as you said, but sadly it is still not working...

Kernel .config is now:

```

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

```

and

```

# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

# I2C Hardware Bus support

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=y

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

```

In grub.conf there is now:

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5 (i2c)

root(hd0,2)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.19-gentoo-r5_i2c root=/dev/sda3 video=radeonfb

```

And dmesg gives the following:

```

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=250.00 Mhz, System=200.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon Ya

```

And just one question by the way... What is the exact difference between vesafb, vesafb-tng and radeonfb?

Is there any advantage for me in using radeonfb? I just started modifying these settings because I wanted to set up a boot-splash...

----------

## tuppe666

I have a similar problem on my X800 pro

from my dmesg I get

 *Quote:*   

> radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image
> 
> radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from BIOS
> 
> radeonfb: Reference=0.00 MHz (RefDiv=0) Memory=200.00 Mhz, System=200.00 MHz
> ...

 

my grub says

```
title=Latest

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /vmlinuz libata.atapi_enabled=1 ide1=noprobe video=radeonfb:1600x1200-32@60 root=/dev/md2

```

----------

## d2_racing

Why don't you use the Vesa or the Vesa-TNG instead ?

There a lot of problemes with the rivafb and the radeonfb...

----------

## tuppe666

I've been running at 80x25 resolution for so long now, and used to run stuff using framebuffer particularly links and always wanted mplayer to work. I would gain very little with radeonfb apart from an accelerated console,but would rather have a solution rather than a workaround. I  has never worked and a new kernel is a good time to revisit it.

btw I'm the only one that gets "Reference=0.00 MHz (RefDiv=0)" on the whole internet which is depressing.

----------

